#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  DIN EN 1092-1 2018 Edition

## Hareshsteel

Does anybody have DIN EN 1092-1 2018 latest edition?



Kindly request to share.

Thank you in Advance for sharingSee More: DIN EN 1092-1 2018 Edition

----------


## GIBF4

Does anybody have DIN EN 1092-1 2018 latest edition?
Does anybody have DIN EN 28081-2 2015 edition?

Kindly request to share.
Thank you in Advance for sharing

GIBF4

----------


## stevemcg66

Its free here.  Implies on the side of the page it is not the full version, but it is.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## stevemcg66

Free here.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot!

----------

